# 87 300ZXT Oil Pressure Gauge



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey guys. Noticed today while my car is at idle it shows 0PSI on oil. So I went up to the hood (while still running) and pulled the oil cap off. Still oil going there. When I rev it up to 2000RPM it'll show about 33PSI.. Any ideas why it says 0PSI at idle?

Also my stock boost gauge doesn't work... I pulled it apart today (I had to change the backlights out anyways) and it was still pluged up and everything. Should I replace the boost sensor?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The gauge/sensor is incorrect (most likely) you can't really trust the gauge plus if it were really at 0 your engine wouldn't of been running.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

ok I will check the haynes manual to find and replace the sensor


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

test the sensor before you replace it- it may be the gauge that is bad- thats what happened with nmy boost gauge.- did you get those pictures?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Got the pics. They look great. How much time and money did it take you to do the full install.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

believe it or not I got the car for free a month ago- Ive spent 200 dollars on it- for paint, a magnaflow muffler, and misc. stuff. I got the gauge through my distributor for our store and the other gauges I traded our installer for.


----------

